# Tiger Nerite Dying?



## fgradowski (Nov 27, 2012)

I came back from an exam and found my tiger nerite on his back. He doesn't smell funny, so I'm not sure that he is dead, but I placed him on an anubias leaf for the time being. I've had him for a few months now. Does this mean he is dead/dying?
Also, Algernon made a bubble nest. Makes me think he had something to do with it...


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

A snail on its back is not uncommon & does not mean its dying. I have nerites & I've seen them stay motionless for a couple of days or so.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

That happened to one of my Nerites also. I just turned him over and he's been fine. He may have just got knocked over by a fish or something.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fgradowski (Nov 27, 2012)

I think he is getting knocked over by Algernon. Came home from class today and he was on his back again. So I left him down in the gravel, but flipped him over. Like 20 minutes later he was flipped over again. That doesn't just happen by itself.
Also, how can I be sure he is getting enough food? I'm really worried that he might be starving. =/ I've got two things of anubias, amazon sword, and java moss in the tank. Will they create enough algae for him to get enough food?


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

I drop an algae wafer once or twice a week & feed a veggie at least once a week, they eat microspopic things you can't see so chances are unless you have a large snail population they're doing just fine.


----------



## fgradowski (Nov 27, 2012)

I don't know guys...I got him an algae wafer and quarantined him because Algernon was eating the wafer. He has really tried to eat it or move. =/


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

I don't think I've ever seen my Nerites eat an algae wafer, my mystery snails I have but not my nerites. How long was he in the tank with your Betta?


----------



## fgradowski (Nov 27, 2012)

I had him for about 3 months. My betta really liked him. I've got pictures of him sleeping next to the snail and pictures of him swimming around him. And he hung out around the quarantine cup I put the snail in. I was thinking that he didn't like the traveling and the traveling 4 hours in a car made him sick?
I was finally 100% positive that he was dead today. He smelled really badly and had to dispose of him. )= I think Algernon will miss him.


----------

